# glass missing



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

What to you guys do when you need to replace the glass in the body. I just got some cars that are missing the windshields, rear windows, and side windows. 
Thanks 
Bill


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Here is what i do.. check out the link below :

http://www.hotworldcustoms.com/

Stroll down til you see "custom windows"

Is that what you are looking for? 

Wes


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Wes,
Thanks for sharing the link. That looks like an easy and effective way to replace lost windshields.

Patrick


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

thanks Wes, I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

no problem guys..

Wes


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Why not try to find the original first?

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

SCJ said:


> Why not try to find the origional first?
> 
> --------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com



Not so easy, currently looking for a windshield for a white #66 Tyco Chaparral.... considering to give a try to the method described here


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

zanza said:


> Not so easy, currently looking for a windshield for a white #66 Tyco Chaparral.... considering to give a try to the method described here


Sure it is.....you just need to ask the right people...send me a pic of the car your looking for a wind screen for and your shipping address.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*Windows*

41-willys,

Seems this is mostly a HO issue, this thread. For 1/32 sized cars where I've had to cut out windows. 

Use clear plastic to make windows, and super glue them in place. Use the non-lethal  version of super glue [doesn't hurt eyes and such]. 

You can also buy Testors glue that is used for mounting headlights, windows, what have you, and doesn't screw up the clear, even where window is "seen," if you mess up and go over too far.

I've made windows for 30's cars a little easier since flat for most part. Also have made windows for say 55 Chev where curves are more evident. Also for cars like Mustangs, Chevelles, and so forth.

Don't see why one couldn't use clear plastic to make HO windows as well. Only issue might be a more compound window . . .

Get plastic from plastic packaging. Find that some female packaged goods, like for eyes and such, in which clear plastic is quite thin, so might work for HO stuff. 

Have a box full of plastic that comes from bubble pack and so forth. So for compound windows, sometimes a frosty cover from an ice cream shop works nicely, for example.

This got long, seems there is link for windows given. This post was only to suggest, you can make your own.

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Thanks Jas
Have you ever tried to tint the plastic you used for the windows?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

WesJY said:


> Here is what i do.. check out the link below :
> 
> http://www.hotworldcustoms.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks Wes. I have been making windows from blister pack for a while now, but never thought of making a template like that. I've been using the trial and error method. It can be frustrating.


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*Easy way to tint windows . . .*

41-willys,

Yep, sure do, use "Model Master Transparent Black Window Tint" item number 2949.

Have it right in front of me, just happen to be going to paint a window in a 34-Ford Revell Snap Kit that I've modified some ... well, actually quite a bit . . .

Anyway, paint comes in a rattle can. When using the Window Tint, make sure you tape front of windows, paint goes on the inside. If paint does creep, rubbing alcohol will remove the paint. Looks quite cool and real. Can "see" through it just like can on 1:1 cars.

You can paint plastic packaging plastic same as formed windows that come in model car kits. Just go easy when applying. If you screw up, have some rubbing alcohol nearby to wipe it off. There is a tinting process I've perfected, but it gets a little hairy. Advantage is can tint in different colors. You need an airbrush and lots of other stuff, so won't mess with it here.

Besides, the Window Tint described is easy and looks terrific.

Actually making and tinting windows is probably the easiest part of building a car, once you have the drill down.

Of course, you can always buy them from someone who molds and forms them for sale . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

SCJ- Am I missing something on your website? I had no idea that you had windshield glass and other parts. I typically just buy it from Road Race Replicas.
Do you have a Manugsta glass (RRR does not carry) and a Atlas stationwagon front bumper?

Jim


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

SCJ

I am lookimg for glass for a Tyco 25th Anniversary Buick stock car and a tyco lamborghini


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I make windows out of thin plastic. Sometimes I'll use a rubber band to wrap the glass around a small ball and run it under HOT water to give the plastic some curve to it. I'll glue it and fill the gaps with Testors window glue. I'll cover the whole window and postion the body so the glue spreads out and dries evenly over the whole window opening

I've also used electrical tape to seal off the window from the inside, smear a little oil on the exposed sticky part, and then cover the whole thing with Window glue. After it sets, I peel off the tape and a clear window is left behind. It's still a little soft, you can shape it exactly the way you want. Then after it dries some more, spread another thin coat of glue over the widow.. it removes any finger prints you may have left in the glue.

It sounds hard and I don't know if I'm explaining it cleary enough...but it's easy and it works well.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

VJ 

I have never heard of Testers window glue. where do you get it?

I found a Model Masters clear parts cement. Is that the stuff?


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

Testors has AZTEK, pactra, Floquil, and ModelMaster under their umbrella.

Most any hobby store and many online sellers have it.

Great for gluing styrene windows, also can make windows out of the stuff.

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

What's also good about this glue is that it holds tight, but you can still pry a part off without it breaking (usually).

I used it to glue on a blower on a runner that I had and when I needed that blower for one of my custons, I was able to pop it off and reuse it, no problem. 

It's like the Elmers of model glue.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Thanks guys, I'll hit hobby town tomorrow.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

T-jetjim said:


> SCJ- Am I missing something on your website? I had no idea that you had windshield glass and other parts. I typically just buy it from Road Race Replicas.
> 
> Jim


We are NOT int he glass and bumper business, so we do NOT typically sell these items......we go through thousands of used cars a year, and just like you, zanza and everyone else, we need a glass or bumper from time to time so we salvage anyhting we can from a "junk" body before sending the remains into the recycle bin.

I was just trying to help a fellow slot collector/HTBB member out as we just bought a collection with what I beleive to be the windscreen he happens to be lookng for.


--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks SCJ for your offer, you got a PM


Tjet Jim: Yes I know Phil Pignon could have it, but in my case, Road Race Replicas just don't sell outside of US, so I'm stuck....


----------

